# 1951 Columbia Rat



## Big Moe (Sep 14, 2014)

This project started the last time I was in Mid Missouri visiting family. It is a 1951 Columbia ? Can't really tell what model, or anything because it was just a bare frame when I got it. I was thinking a trike conversion at first, but have since changed my mind about that. Currently just thrown together to see what it will eventually look like. I haven't decided on a seat yet, am thinking either a springer saddle, or a banana seat. The seat will be black though. I'm going to paint it blue, mostly because that is my little girl's favorite color. Tell me what yall think. I look forward to hearing your thought's. Big Moe


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 25, 2014)

1950-53 Westfield/Columbias serial #s all start with "R". Looks to be from around that time.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 3, 2014)

*Progress*

Here is updated pics of my old Columbia Rat. Thanks to Rick for new parts, it is coming along nicely. Can't wait to get it on the road. May still switch the wheels again, have another set of 26's in the parts stash. We'll see, until then Rick thanks again for the parts. Will send money today cert mail.


----------



## rickyd (Dec 3, 2014)

*You*

are welcome looks as if it all fit well. Rick


----------



## Rebel_56 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Way kool*




Nice ride. I have a 54 columbia I ratted out. Took a broken springer and made poor man truss rods.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 6, 2014)

*cool lookin bike*

Thanks man, I still have to get the forks I got from Rick cut down. I have been thinking about truss rods too, and maybe a tank if I can find one. I might even change my mind about the finish on it, I think bare metal on the frame and forks would look cool with the patina on the fenders and chainguard. I am still looking for an L seatpost,and springer seat. If anyone has those parts I would love to get them if a deal can be worked out.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 6, 2014)

*Thanks Rick*

They are rusty and crusty and look perfect on it.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 25, 2014)

*Progress with assistance from little helper*

Here is what the rat looks like now. With assistance from the little helper, aka Rhirhi . She is my little Pro.


----------



## Honestherman (Jan 23, 2015)

Its a Pirate bike. If the Serial number starts with Rrrrrrrrr.
Looks good. I was starting to worry that you guys think . Strip it down to just a frame, take the fenders and all parts off of it . Now we can call it a Rat....

I like where you are going with it. I look forward to see the end. When you are riding it.
Good Luck.


----------

